# shellie questions



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

hello everyone. i am new to shellies/african cichlids and i have a few questions. i have been reading over threads and wanted to ask a few questions of my own.

i just bought a small 10 gallon tank today and i want to start a shelldweller tank.

what shellies should i go with for this size tank? i was thinking multies after some reading. in a 10 gallon, what kind of shellies should i go with and how many would work in my tank?

i will be running an ac50 that is not running at the moment. this tank will be at my office and will be by a window and my shelves have built in lights so i did not purchase a light strip.

with this information, can anyone guide me in the right direction as far as how to be succesful with my new 10 gallon shellie tank?

any information or advice is welcome. thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd buy six multi's and about 30 shells and you will be good to go. Be careful of having your tank by a window to be sure (a) it does not overheat, and (b) the sunlight is likely to cause too much algae growth.


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

DJRansome said:


> I'd buy six multi's and about 30 shells and you will be good to go. Be careful of having your tank by a window to be sure (a) it does not overheat, and (b) the sunlight is likely to cause too much algae growth.


ya i agreed, as for overheat...I never have any with the overheating.


----------



## bobberly1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, lots of shells. Other than that, pretty much like any other super easy fish. It'll be a lot of fun. To prevent the algae, just cover the side that faces the window. There'll be no "front" of the tank unless you're using rocks, so it won't be a big deal.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

ok, so far:

6 multies, tons of shells, i will paint the back and the side facing the window black, rock stack in the middle.

im gonna go with pool filter sand. how deep should i go with this? i have read that multies will dig out pits for their shells. maybe paint the bottom black also and to with 2 inch sand base?

how about some floating anubias? appropriate for a semi biotype? also, what about some topwater dithers? would that be over kill? keep it comin!


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

I just added my multi's this evening. My LFS only had 3 on hand so I have a couple more on order but they won't be here until a week from Tuesday. But meanwhile what cuties they are!

Here is how I set up my Multi's new home:
10 gallon tank
Aqua Clear 30
Marineland 50 watt Stealth heater
12 lbs River Rock
12 lbs Silica Sand
Plants: Anubias Nana, Vallisneria and a Moss ball that I had from another tank.
15 Miscellaneous shells that I bought at a craft store.

I added about 2 lbs of Silica sand from another cycled tank of mine.
I added about 3-4 gallons cycled water from my Mbuna tank.
I added a product called AquaBac-T that I get at my LFS, it is a beneficial bacteria and enzyme.

The dust still hasn't completely settled from set up but I will attach a couple photos. I plan on adding another Vallisneria tomorrow.

Goodluck with your new shelli's!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think an inch would be plenty, if you are going for biotope don't add plants. I don't think they need rocks and in a small tank like a 10G I'd stick to shells, nor would I add any other fish. The multies will fill the tank.

PS The multies like their shells layered so they can use the "underneath" layer for extra security. Thus why lots of shells are recommended for them.


----------



## Biotoper (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice tank lewis - is that cory's in there?

For a biotope multi tank, you just want tons and tons of shells, layered on top of each other. In the pics of primary shellie habitat I've seen, the substrate is not normally exposed. The shells in the lake are covered with a fine layer of detritus, so you can sprinkle a layer of aragonite over the shells to help make them look more natural and take off some of the glare.

That said, it interesting to watch the multis move around the sand, and plants always make a tank look better. Floating plants work well too. I wouldn't put in rocks though. 10g is too small to add dither fish - you will likely need to keep removing multi's to keep the population down, once they get going.


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you Biotoper... yes that is a Cory from a tank that I stopped using. For now he lives with the multis and his best friend the dwarf pleco..

My multis love to swim in and around the rocks and plants. Rocks and plants can also serve as visual screens for multis, as well as different sand heights.

I created 3 different areas of shells and used the rock and sand to separate them. No fights so far..


----------



## bobberly1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey Biotoper!

Yeah, they basically dig a crater beneath the shells. Within two days, mine dug to the bottom of a way-too-deep sandbed, leaving a pile six inches tall! I use playsand though, so your coarser sand probably wont be as drastic.

Yeah, I'd say just stick to the multis, with maybe one BN.

Nice job going with the quality heater by the way, always pays off.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

The following is my personal experience with mulits and my opinion, not meant to be offensive to any other poster:
 
I have to respectfully disagree about not adding rocks. The multis will use the rocks as well as shells.
Don't get me wrong, you don't want "monster sized" rocks in there that'll take up all the space.
For example, a pile of 3-4 apple sized ones or a single grapefruit sized here and there works. 
califjewls tank is a really good example of what I'm meaning. (and a fine looking tank!)
Between two apple size rocks, sitting side by side, is where most of the babies were hatched in my tanks.  
The babies will then hide protected in the shells.

I would not put more than 1" of sand in there. 
I'm running an AC 50 on my 10G and it does a good job.
Keep the filter intakes 6" from the sand.

It is hillarious to see multis buldozing the sand to the "propper" contour. 
What's really cute, is seeing two working against each other, on either side of a sand pile. One spitting sand over one side of the pile and the other spitting it back. :lol:

Certainly use anubia if you like, or java fern. Wedge them between the rocks or between the rocks and back glass.
I'd avoid plants meant to be planted in the sand. 
califjewls may have good luck with the way their vals are planted, _behind _the rocks where they won't get dug up or be buried too badly.

You'll want glass tops to slow evaporation, even if you don't use a light fixture.

I'm a little concerned about the shells califjewls is using, because of the tight spiral the multis could get stuck.

I think painting the bottom is a good idea. 
Also, I feel that DJRansome has a valid point about overheating from direct sunlight.

In a short time, your multis will fill the 10G, so you won't need any other fish. 
Mine use the top, mid and, of course, lower areas of the aquarium.

Multis are nice because they aren't super shy and their light color should show up ok with no light fixture.
hth


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you alicem! I will be for sure removing those spiral shells soon, they came in the bag of shells I bought and I thought they looked kinda cool in the tank. But they definitely will not be in there when these guys and gals start breeding, I don't want any babies stuck in the spiral tunnel..

I am going to buy more shells online since its hard to find the right shells at a decent price. Here is a great site for anyone interested in purchasing shells online for a great price. http://seashellcitymi.com/public/storefront/index.php


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

For an alternative, if you are interested, here are some links to shells that some folks often use for breeding shellies.
I have the first two and they are really attractive. I especially like the whale eye ones. 

http://www.cichlidbreeding.com/proddeta ... rod=2shell

http://www.cichlidbreeding.com/proddeta ... anesesnail

http://www.cichlidbreeding.com/prodimag ... hturbo.jpg
hth


----------



## bobberly1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, those look good. They're also the ones that are also available for reefkeepers at you LFS.


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

I bought my turboshells from lfs for 10 for a $1 lol


----------



## Agnag (Dec 1, 2008)

I use hermet crab shells, you can get them at local pet stores fairly cheap.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

would the rocks found in the lake typically be round? would some different looking broken, oddly shaped type rocks be approproate? i really dont have a preference, just want it to look as close as possible to tanganyika.

i have a ton of floating anubias with my sa's, i will use a floating anubias. it should fill up the top water column nicely.

so 6 is a good number of fish? that sounds like alot in such a small tank. if by chance i get a high number of males, wont this cause trouble?

this has ended up being a perfect thread for me. thank you all and beautiful pics.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think you are adding the rocks and plants for decorativeness and because the fish like them, and not so the tank will look like Lake Tanganyika. So please yourself!

I prefer rocks that are rounded and smooth so the fish cannot injure themselves if they dart into a sharp edge or corner.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> I think you are adding the rocks and plants for decorativeness and because the fish like them, and not so the tank will look like Lake Tanganyika. So please yourself!
> 
> I prefer rocks that are rounded and smooth so the fish cannot injure themselves if they dart into a sharp edge or corner.


i agree that i am more comfortable with round rocks to prevent injury. i have some that have been in my large tank, maybe they will look nice and help jump start the cycle.

goin to buy paint tomorrow for the back and bottom of my tank. never used paint before, what kind should i use?


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

I actually changed my rock type back to lace rock from the smooth river rock. I was at my LFS and saw this piece of lace rock that I loved and it was a perfect size from my multi's.

Im just waiting for my live plants to arrive, I actually ordered them online since I couldnt find a decent looking plant in town. Ordered some great anchors to go with them too! Then I will post an updated photo.

I would say black spray paint is going to be the best option I wouldnt try using a paint brush. You can also buy black background at the pet stores or LFS and save the time of painting.

Goodluck!


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh and Hondo, definitely add rock, sand, water and any filter media you could make work into your new tank.

I cycled my Mbuna tank in about 7-8 days with a cycled filter cartridge, some water and sand.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

great, thanks. i will go with either black spray paint or latex. 
i will use mature sand, water, rock, plants and filter media. hope to get a nice quick cycle.

thanks for the advice. please do post updated pics.


----------



## illinois9er (Oct 20, 2004)

You are going to get much better coverage if you use a small roller and black latex paint. I have painted many tanks big and small and have always had good luck with rolling it on.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

ok, thats what will do. i was thinking that spray paint was going to be a mess and get all over the sides where i dont want it. roller and latex it is! thanks everyone.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

There's this great product called "Masking Tape" to prevent you from getting paint where you don't want it. :lol: 
I use it whether I spray or roll.... Yes, I am messy, even with a roller! :x


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

Hoosier Tank said:


> There's this great product called "Masking Tape" to prevent you from getting paint where you don't want it. :lol:
> I use it whether I spray or roll.... Yes, I am messy, even with a roller! :x


i know, i know. i just feel like if there is somewhere i dont want to get paint, it will get covored.
im not great at anything that has to do with paint. wish me luck, got my supplies today.


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

Okay so I gave my Multis house a little overhaul. I took out the river rock and added lace rock. The lace rock took up less floor space and I chose pieces that had little caves in them so they can swim through. They love the caves and they might even spawn in those caves who knows.

I also took out all the plants because they weren't doing very well in the sand. I have about 30 shells in there now with 3 different areas broken up by the lace rock. I have 24 more shells that will be here tuesday along with my 2 other Multis. 

How is your tank set up coming along?


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

hi just a couple words of advice make sure you have something covering the filter intake tube or it will suck up the fry into your power filter also be careful the moss ball you have is really a type of algae and could cause problems in your tank when it start to come apart . just my 2 cents


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

hi just a couple words of advice make sure you have something covering the filter intake tube or it will suck up the fry into your power filter also be careful the moss ball you have is really a type of algae and could cause problems in your tank when it start to come apart . just my 2 cents


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

oh sorry bout double post


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh, cool, I like the way the lace rock looks with your sand.... very Lunar-scape.  
Nice work :thumb:


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

califjewls said:


> Okay so I gave my Multis house a little overhaul. I took out the river rock and added lace rock. The lace rock took up less floor space and I chose pieces that had little caves in them so they can swim through. They love the caves and they might even spawn in those caves who knows.
> 
> I also took out all the plants because they weren't doing very well in the sand. I have about 30 shells in there now with 3 different areas broken up by the lace rock. I have 24 more shells that will be here tuesday along with my 2 other Multis.
> 
> How is your tank set up coming along?


great tank, i love what you have done.
i painted the tank tonight and will take it to work tomorrow with media, water, sand etc. its coming along slowly cause im pretty busy these last few weeks, but also cause im trying to make sure i have everything collected. i promise to keep everyone updated with pics once i have some progress.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Be careful of the cone-shaped shells, they can get stuck and die. Round snail-shaped shells are safer and more natural. Lots and lots of them, about 5 shells per fish.


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

alicem said:


> Oh, cool, I like the way the lace rock looks with your sand.... very Lunar-scape.
> Nice work :thumb:


LOL Alicem...You are so right about the lunar scape, I never saw that until you said it... lol
Attack of the Multi's from Mars! LOL


----------

